# Two Sticks of Derm



## Danbieranowski (Jul 19, 2020)

This thing sounds awesome. Fun quick build. Nice stoney doomy single knob fuzz. Sounds good at lower settings. Enclosure print is a custom rubber stamp and turned out really cool.


 



Here’s how it sounds:


----------



## okstateblues (Jul 19, 2020)

Heck of a time stamp to post a fuzz pedal like that ?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 20, 2020)

okstateblues said:


> Heck of a time stamp to post a fuzz pedal like that ?



I’m in CA so it was 2:20 my time. I’m guessing you’re in central, lol.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 21, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> I’m in CA so it was 2:20 my time. I’m guessing you’re in central, lol.


I get it now.  Excellent artwork!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 21, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I get it now.  Excellent artwork!



Thanks! Put it together using the drill template, then had it made into a stamp by www.rubberstamps.com. Only $10, so totally reasonable. It’s a clear stamp which you back with a clear acrylic block so you can make sure it’s all lined up when applying. Little Staz-On ink and we’re in business!


----------



## HamishR (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for the demo - that's really helpful.  It doesn't sound as fuzzy as I would have expected - sounds like something I could use.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 22, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Thanks for the demo - that's really helpful.  It doesn't sound as fuzzy as I would have expected - sounds like something I could use.


Yeah it definitely has a kind of vintage hard rock tone. Not as gnarly as something like the Ionizer or the Arkaim.


----------

